# Alu-Lenker + Stahl-Vorbau ! Geht das gut ?



## BigJimmele (26. Juni 2003)

Hi !

Was meint Ihr, kann ich ohne Bedenken nen Alu-Lenker an nen Stahl-Vorbau montieren ? Hab da mal gehört, mal soll das auf keinen Fall machen, da Stahl und Alu unterschiedlich auf Belastung reagiert und somit der Lenker früher das zeitliche segnet. Vielleicht net ganz ungefährlich beim Trialen.

Wieso vercheckt dann Monty Stahl-Vorbauten ? Muss ich dann dazu auch nen Stahl-Lenker nehmen ?

Danke ...

-big jimmele


----------



## King Loui (26. Juni 2003)

alu hat glaube ich eine größere ausdehnung als stahl und deswegen können kerben entstehen. kerben machen den lenker instabil und er kann viel leichter brechen als normal. also ist es nicht gerade geeignet. alu und carbon kannst du allerdings kombinieren.

cu marius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dnM (26. Juni 2003)

ein stahlvorbau is härter als alulenker, so arbeitet der vorbau am lenker, der länker kann brechen

nen stahllenker mit aluvorbau dagegen sollte funzen


----------



## aramis (26. Juni 2003)

Ja, das erzählen alle und es klingt auch plausibel aber ob das in der Praxis auch wirklich so abläuft, ist ´ne ganz andere Sache. Es gibt auch Leute, die meinen, wenn du nen Stahllenker mit Aluvorbau fährst, wird das ganze bei Wärme locker oder irgendsowas.

Ich bin längere Zeit, die Lenker-Vorbau- Kombination von Megamo gefahren (Lenker Alu, Vorbau Stahl) und hatte damit keine Probleme.

Achte einfach darauf, dass der Vorbau ordentlich verarbeitet ist und an den Rändern keine Scharfen Kanten hat, die eine Kerbenbildung gegünstigen könnten. Das zählt meiner Meinung nach mehr als die Reine Materialfrage.


----------



## Levelboss (26. Juni 2003)

Ich fahre seit fast zwei Jahren einen Megamo Stahlvorbau in Kombination mit einem Alulenker und hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme damit.

Felix


----------



## dnM (26. Juni 2003)

wenn beides sauber verarbeitet is und das zeug nich arbeiten kann funzt das ja dann scheinbar

ich persönlich würd das trozdem nich fahren wollen


----------



## BigJimmele (27. Juni 2003)

Danke für die Antworten.

Denk auch, dass das schon funzt miteinander. Sonst würd doch sicher auch Megamo da nen Hinweis ranklatschen an den Vorbau, dass der nur mit nem Stahllenker verbaut werden darf.

Ciao


----------



## Da Acky (5. Februar 2004)

Vorsicht!!!!!
Große gefahr!!!
Das ist das gleiche Prinzip wie bei einer Batterie. Das unedlere Metall der beiden löst sich auf. Man könnte sogar ne Spannung messen(zwar seeehr gering aber die is da) Ich weis nicht wie lange dieser prozess dauert aber wenn dann hast du ein Problem. Es muss nur ein wenig Wasser zwichen die beiden Teile kommen  und es geht los. Der Vorbau fängt an zu rosten und der Lenker löst sich langsam aber stehtig auf. Galvanisches Element  

Alles gute 
Florian


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Februar 2004)

Ich waage zu behaupten, das der Vorgang so extrem Langsam von Statten geht das du die Teile schon lange nichtmehr fährst bevor sich da ein Material geopfert hat...

Schonmal das Beispiel Gabel, Alukrone mit Stahlschaft? Aluvorbau mit Stahlschaft? .......


Ronny


----------



## aramis (5. Februar 2004)

Stahlspeichen mit Alunabe...
Stahlscheibe mit Alunabe...
alle möglichen Stahlschrauben in Aluteilen


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Februar 2004)

Sehr gute Beispiele Aramis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (5. Februar 2004)

Da Acky schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht!!!!!
> Große gefahr!!!
> Das ist das gleiche Prinzip wie bei einer Batterie. Das unedlere Metall der beiden löst sich auf. Man könnte sogar ne Spannung messen(zwar seeehr gering aber die is da) Ich weis nicht wie lange dieser prozess dauert aber wenn dann hast du ein Problem. Es muss nur ein wenig Wasser zwichen die beiden Teile kommen  und es geht los. Der Vorbau fängt an zu rosten und der Lenker löst sich langsam aber stehtig auf. Galvanisches Element
> 
> ...





Man könnte ja noch ´ne Opferdiode instalieren   . Aber recht haste eigentlich.


----------



## interlock (5. Februar 2004)

also selbst wenn der stahl vorbau schlecht verarbeitet ist macht das nichts. einfach mit schmirgel entrgaten und eine saubere rundung in die klemmungskante reinschmirgeln, fertig. und du hast keine probleme.
selbst alu vorbauten sollte man entgraten. bei den meisten hochwertigen vorbauten ist das aber nicht nötig.
das mit der kontakt korrosion ist nippes, da die beisten lenker und vorbauten eloxiert oder pulverbeschichtet sind. von daher braucht man da keine bedenken zu haben.


----------

